# Converting Stumpjumper from long travel to short travel



## JohnV2000 (Aug 2, 2017)

So I’m looking to get into MTB marathon racing. My current bike is a 2019 S-Works Stumpjumper. I was planning to sell it and buy a new bike, like a Giant Anthem, that’s better for XC racing, but my local shop told me all Giant XC bike’s are sold out and it could be months. I can’t wait months, especially since race season will be starting before then.

I’m trying to convert my Stumpjumper from long travel to short travel. Right now it’s 150mm front/140mm rear, I believe.

I was hoping to put a 120mm Fox Factory Stepcast on the front (w/ remote lockout) and a Fox factory rear shock on it.

I’m pretty sure a 120mm fork will work with the Stumpjumper, after all, the Short travel model came with a 130mm fork and was the same frame.

For the rear, I know I’m going to need a new yoke. I can’t figure out which one I need or what size shock I’ll need to get 120mm rear travel.


Any opinions and help is appreciated!

John


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Unless you're looking to save the weight, why not crank up the air pressure? That will stop you from using all the travel essentially making it a shorter travel bike.


----------



## aaronedmonton (Nov 28, 2020)

JohnV2000 said:


> So I'm looking to get into MTB marathon racing. My current bike is a 2019 S-Works Stumpjumper. I was planning to sell it and buy a new bike, like a Giant Anthem, that's better for XC racing, but my local shop told me all Giant XC bike's are sold out and it could be months. I can't wait months, especially since race season will be starting before then.
> 
> I'm trying to convert my Stumpjumper from long travel to short travel. Right now it's 150mm front/140mm rear, I believe.
> 
> ...


I've seen a few Anthems for sale on the used market - Craigslist, OfferUp, FB Marketplace.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

The 115/118 mm yoke is the part that you need to make your SJ into the short travel version. The part number for the yoke is S186300002. Any Specialized dealer should be able to order the part for you, or if you want to order one online, you can find them at Amain Cycling.









Specialized Length Extension (2019 Stumpjumper Trail FSR J1) (115/118mm)


This part is a Shk Ext My19 Sj Trail Fsr J1,115/118Mm Length Extension. It is compatible with the following bikes: Specialized Sj Fsr St Men... S186300002




www.amaincycling.com





The shock size for the ST is 190x42.5 for 120mm of travel.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

You'll also need a mounting reducer hardware kit, the SJ uses a 6mm bolt with 20mm spacing.









Fox Rear Shock 5-Piece 6mm Mounting Reducer Hardware Kits


The Fox Rear Shock 5-Piece 6mm Mounting Hardware Kits contains all the hardware to mount a fox shock.




www.probikesupply.com


----------



## JohnV2000 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you very much for the help! I think I’m going to order the parts I need soon.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

You're welcome, I just recently went the other way and took my 2019 ST to regular travel. I also found that I needed a bushing removal tool to get the hardware to fit. Here's the one I ordered that worked perfectly. Those links I included were to the stores that I used to order the parts that I needed, and they did a great job of getting my parts in the mail the following business day after ordering.









Amazon.com: Shock Bushing Tool, Rear Shock Eyelet Bushing Removal Install Tool for Rockshox x-fusion CCDB DU : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Shock Bushing Tool, Rear Shock Eyelet Bushing Removal Install Tool for Rockshox x-fusion CCDB DU: Multifunction Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I ended up changing from a Fox fork and shock to Manitou for both and couldn't be happier. If you haven't purchased the fork and shock, I recommend giving Manitou a look.


----------



## JohnV2000 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks again! The manitou stuff looks nice, but I get 50% off Fox components through my team so it’s hard for me to pass up the Factory 34 stepcast and factory DPS rear shock. Otherwise I’d definitely be checking out other options.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Can’t beat that! I’d stick with Fox as well with 50% off, good call!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Moosedriver said:


> You're welcome, I just recently went the other way and took my 2019 ST to regular travel. I also found that I needed a bushing removal tool to get the hardware to fit. Here's the one I ordered that worked perfectly. Those links I included were to the stores that I used to order the parts that I needed, and they did a great job of getting my parts in the mail the following business day after ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number for the yoke needed to take make and ST to regular travel? My brother is looking to increase rear travel on his ST 27.5. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes, it's S186300001. It's the 95/98 mm yoke.

Edit: caveat is if your brother's SJ is a 2018 or 2019 model, other years may be different.









Specialized Shock Extension (Stumpjumper FSR) (95/98mm)


This is a 95/98mm Shock Extention for the following Specialized bikes: 2019 Stumpjumper FSR Men Comp 27.5 2019 Stumpjumper FSR Men Comp 27.5 12-Speed... S186300001




www.amaincycling.com


----------



## Tropicaltryer (4 mo ago)

Hey guys. I want to do something similar only I want to drop 130 to 120mm. Reading this I’m guessing it won’t make difference to how the bike handles. The bike has Pike on it at the moment but I would like to change to 34s to be able to lock them out on climbs. Any thoughts. Cheers in advance.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Tropicaltryer said:


> Hey guys. I want to do something similar only I want to drop 130 to 120mm. Reading this I’m guessing it won’t make difference to how the bike handles. The bike has Pike on it at the moment but I would like to change to 34s to be able to lock them out on climbs. Any thoughts. Cheers in advance.


Personally, I doubt I’d be able to tell the difference with only a 10 mm change. You may feel a little more weight on your hands as you’ll be slightly leaned more forward, but you could raise your bars or get a higher rise bars to counteract that if you find you can feel any difference.


----------

